# The red Poodle puddle



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have re-homed Jenny, and the family who she will be living with own Betty's daughter from last years litters and her name is...PENNY!! LOL! Penny came to Deb's to visit when they picked Jenny up and a good time was had by all (except poor Deb, who was somewhat weepy saying goodbye). We are truly impressed with Penny's rich colour and stunning pigment. Deb said her temperament is out of this world too. I love updates, and getting to see them and get your hands on them is the best update of all.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Since I am rehoming Teddy I am curious about why Jenny had to be rehomed. Do you mind? Thanks
Pam


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

As hard as I am sure this was, what a blessing for Penny and Jenny to be able to live together and be company for each other. With people and dogs being able to see each other from time to time, it sounds like it makes it easy to live with.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Since I am rehoming Teddy I am curious about why Jenny had to be rehomed. Do you mind? Thanks
> Pam


I do not mind at all. Betty and Jenny are litter sisters. Jenny has been a dream for Deb (Trillium here) to live with. Betty's breedings have gone off without a hitch- every one has been a natural breeding. Jenny however has what the vets laughingly call a micro vulva, which is a tiny wee vulva that makes a natural breeding impossible. She has been bred four separate heats, twice each time by artificial insemination. To breed AI the bitch needs to be timed and progesterone tested to ensure the correct day is being determined for breedings. Jenny's cycles are not run of the mill cycles- her breedable days not consistent from one heat to the next. We thought perhaps her thyroid was not right, so have been diligent about testing each year, and it turns out her thyroid is perfect. We have invested $1,500 into her health testing with incredible results, and about $4,000 in progesterone testing, AI's and everything else that went along with breeding her. So, over $5,000 later, we knew we needed to pull Jenny from our breeding program. This should not be this difficult.

Deb lives in a municipality that states very clearly that she can only have three dogs, and with Jenny, she was at three. While our dogs are our pets, this is also a breeding operation, so we discussed re-homing her. Because Jenny has been a much loved member of the family for four and a half years, Deb was unmovable- that the only way Jenny could leave her was if the PERFECT home came along. And it did. The family who got her had purchased one of Betty-Jo's pups last year and the brother of the wife purchased one of Jenny's only litter of four pups, born a week earlier. They have been to Deb's home several times, visiting their puppies and picking them up and fell in love with Jenny then. They jumped at the opportunity to have Ruby's Mommy and Penny's Auntie living with Penny, a block away from her daughter who visits regularly. They picked Jen up yesterday and brought Penny for a visit, and it was like old home week aside from some expected tears from Deb. Thankfully her kids were at school and they did not have to see Jenny leaving.

Deb got photos and an update last night and again this morning and Jenny fits like a glove. Penny is showing her around and they are good buddies already. A big plus for her new humans is, they have received a fully trained, fully house broken girl who loves the car, is great in a crate who has been fully health tested, in some cases (S/A. eyes and thyroid) three times.

Deb and her family are welcome to visit any time and Deb had offered to board Jenny for free anytime her people need her to. Once the emotion of all of this settles down, it is truly a win-win for all concerned. And Deb and her family can now look forward to a puppy at some point along the way.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

okay - so Jenny is now in a home that is not part of the breeding operation? A little confusing but I think I followed you! lol your dogs are soooo beautiful - all of them!!!


----------



## gharrissc (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful dogs,blacks and reds are my two favorite colors.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pamela said:


> okay - so Jenny is now in a home that is not part of the breeding operation? A little confusing but I think I followed you! lol your dogs are soooo beautiful - all of them!!!


Yes. Jenny has been spayed and is in a non breeding home. Thanks very much!


----------

